# Mansfield,OH Glacier Y M WGSD HANDSOME



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

Petfinder Adoptable Dog | White German Shepherd | Mansfield, OH | Glacier

Meet Glacier...he came in as a stray on 10/7/10. You will need to be strong if you want to handle this big guy or he will pull you all the way down the street. He has lots of energy and he seems to be raring to go all the time. If you are looking for a White German Shepherd be sure and come in and meet this big guy. He could be the one you have been looking for. 

*More about Glacier*

Pet ID: 13 10/7 
*Glacier's Contact Info*


*Richland County Dog Warden*, Mansfield, OH 

419-774-5892
Email Richland County Dog Warden
See more pets from Richland County Dog Warden
For more information, visit Richland County Dog Warden's Web site.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

what a handsome guy!!!!! bump!


----------



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

Coffee bump.


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

Bump for the pretty WGSD !

Echo ?????


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

bump


----------



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

bump


----------

